# ustawka



## luna m

Siemka, dzwon do mnie na ustawke!!! pozdr.!!!!


W dniu 14 kwietnia 2009 12:46 użytkownik Marek xxx napisał:Witam!!

Marcinku to jest moj e-mail jak bedziesz mial chwile to odpisz zebym wedzial czy dostales e-mail.

Pozdrawiam!
---------------------------------------------------------------
Witam!!

Marcinku to jest moj e-mail jak bedziesz mial chwile to odpisz zebym wedzial czy dostales e-mail.

Pozdrawiam!


​


----------



## K.u.r.t

luna m said:


> Siemka, dzwon do mnie na ustawke!!! pozdr.!!!!
> 
> 
> W dniu 14 kwietnia 2009 12:46 użytkownik Marek xxx napisał:Witam!!
> 
> Marcinku to jest moj e-mail jak bedziesz mial chwile to odpisz zebym wedzial czy dostales e-mail.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> Witam!!
> 
> Marcinku to jest moj e-mail jak bedziesz mial chwile to odpisz zebym wedzial czy dostales e-mail.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!
> 
> 
> ​


Despite not being Polish I think that having lived in London for 3 years qualifies me for this job just as well 

Welcome!
Martin-boy, this is my email. If you will have time then reply so that I know that you got it.

Regards!


----------



## BezierCurve

Brilliant job, Kurt. As for the first line:


> Siemka, dzwon do mnie na ustawke!!! pozdr.!!!!


'Hi, in case of "ustawka" give me a shout! Greets!'

Now, if you really want to know what "ustawka" is... 
It's a kind of a meeting between the supporters of two opposing soccer clubs, usually outside of the stadium, with precisely arranged place and time. This is the part of the game, which does not include neither rules nor referees. But yes, you usually get a great amount of kicking as well, except there's no ball.

And I always wondered what makes people want to find out what other people's mail is about...


----------



## majlo

"Ustawka" doesn't necessarily have to be about a scrap between two groups of supporters. It can also be just a meeting. So, _dzwoń do mnie na ustawkę _might simply mean "Call me so we can hook up.".


----------



## audiolaik

majlo said:


> "Ustawka" doesn't necessarily have to be about a scrap between two groups of supporters. It can also be just a meeting. So, _dzwoń do mnie na ustawkę _might simply mean "Call me so we can hook up.".


 
Are you sure the word in question might refer to an ordinary meeting? Never have I heard anyone use this word this way!!! Never ever....

This is what Wiki says:



> Ustawka - patologiczne zjawisko społeczne polegające na z góry umówionej bijatyce dwóch grup ludzi, deklarujących przynależność do zwaśnionych grup kibicowskich identyfikujących się głównie z klubami piłkarskimi, żużlowymi a także innych dyscyplin sportowych. Bywa, że w walce biorą udział osobnicy zainteresowani wyłącznie przemocą.


 
source

However, I hear people use the verb _ustawić się_ (meaning _arrange a meeting_.)

_A: To kiedy się spotkamy?_
_B: Zdzwonimy się i ustawimy się jakoś na przyszły tydzień._


----------



## majlo

audiolaik said:


> Are you sure the word in question might refer to an ordinary meeting? Never have I heard anyone use this word this way!!! Never ever....


That you never ever heard it doesn't mean it cannot have the meaning I provided. Obviously it's not a high-profile term for a meeting, and a bunch of teenagers are more likely to have a _ustawka _rather than a couple of doctors or teachers, but still [...]. Unfortunately we can't state which meaning we're after as long as we don't have any context.
By the way, please, take what Wiki says with a pinch of salt   — that is, if I may offer you a tiny piece of advice as a younger fellow teacher. 

EDIT:
It seems like the word _ustawka _used to mean an ordinary social meaning wasn't only used in my neck of the woods. 
http://www.miejski.pl/slowo-Ustawka


----------



## audiolaik

majlo said:


> That you never ever heard it doesn't mean it cannot have the meaning I provided.


 
Yes, that's very true. However, I didn't say it was virtually impossible for the word to have such a meaning. I just expressed my surprise. That's all. 



majlo said:


> Obviously it's not a high-profile term for a meeting, and a bunch of teenagers are more likely to have a _ustawka _rather than a couple of doctors or teachers, but still [...]. Unfortunately we can't state which meaning we're after as long as we don't have any context.


 
I couldn't agree more.



majlo said:


> By the way, please, take what Wiki says with a pinch of salt — that is, if I may offer you a tiny piece of advice as a younger fellow teacher.


 
Young teachers (especially language ones) have a peculiar tendency to overestimate their abilities/skills, etc. 


PS Hahahahahah....First you ask me to "_take what Wiki says with a pinch of salt"_, but next you quote a kind of urban dictionary. So my piece of advice as an older fellow teacher: _take what urban dictionaries say with a pinch of salt._


----------



## Thomas1

I can relate to what Majlo said in post #4. _Mam ustawkę o 5._ is a frequent wording used by some of my friends. Actually, I wasn't aware of the meaning of "ustawka" provided by Wikipedia.


----------



## luna m

i see!! very interesting thank you to all of you guys!


----------

